# Duda sobre ventilador PS3 para regularlo.



## Meta (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola:

En la PS3 de 60 gB lo acabamos de reparar hace unas semanas, para prevenir pusimos el ventilador a tope, 12Vdc. Hace mucho ruido y decidimos poner un potenciómetro de 100K como hemos visto en algunos sitios y, que spean, 100K no es el adecuado, tampoco uno de 4K7 Ohm. 

Haciendo cálculos y miediendo con un teste en intencidad, el ventilador a 12V nos dio 1.60 A. con su espectacular escandarela. 

He puesto como dije un potenciómetro de plástico que es lo que tiene el local en este momento y se quemó. 






Luego puse una resistencia ajustable de 4K7 Ohm.





Internamente los extremos en valor óhmioco si funciona menos el regulador centrar que varía su resistencia como indica el dibujjo de abajo.





La potencia de la resistencia tiene que ser según estos cálculos:
P=12V * 1.60A = *19.2W* o lo qu ees lo mismo, una resistencia de 20W hay que ponerle, más bien un resistón, ya que tiene su tamaño. Para no dejarlo ajustado, que sea superior a 20W reales. Por ejemplo de 22W para arriba. También se calienta.






Ya me dirán ustedes, eso me pasa por ir con prinsas a comprar componentes sin mirar lo que consume el _ventilator_. 

Haciendo cálculos, RVentilador = 12Vdc / 1.6A = *7.5 Ohmios*. Hay que ponerle un potenciómetro de 20W y como que no interesa, es caro y enorme, la resitencia fija también es grandita. Hay que usar otra forma regularlo y funciona bien con un NE555 y fuente de alimentación externa que puede ser una conmujtada de un PC. Claro que de esta forma tengo en mente de hacer una cosa. Cuando apagamos la PS3, se para el ventilador de repente y en ese momento la temperatura aumenta, ese calor no se disipa en poco timepo, así muchas veces el micro sufre las consecuencia con el tiempo. Por eso quiero hacer que al apagar la PS3, el ventilador se quede encendido durante 2 minutos a refrescar la PS3. Este método lo hice manual y FURULA, así que lo haré automático con posibilidad de dejarlo a estado normal gusto al usuario.

Si lo hago simple com siempre, entonce pensé en usar un TIP31 que aguanta 3A con disipador.

Aquí hay ideas sobre ventiladores.





Por si acaso y tengas mejores ideas que yo, acepto sugerencias.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## diegoja (Feb 12, 2012)

suponiendo q el cooler no este roto, podrias probar de cambiarlo por los q se usan en la pc.
Otro consejo, para regular la velocidad, te recomiendo un circuito PWM con el 555 (creo q esta el circuito q digo en el datasheet del 555, sino lo podes buscar en el foro, de aqui lo saque), anda muy bien yo lo tengo implementado en una base refrigeradora para mi notebook.


----------



## jorger (Feb 12, 2012)

Meta, el ultimo circuito sirve perfectamente y yo lo he usado más de una vez y volvería a usarlo en tu castra sugerencia? Un variador de velocidad basado en un pwm...pero yo no me complicaría tanto si hay prisas.
Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola:

El ventilador de la PS3 pone que consume 2.20A, lo he probado y consume 1.60 y suena demasiado como para que te oiga el vecino,, , y no es broma. Eso si, ventila la leche. Nada que ver con uno de PC.

No voy hacer tampoco una buena placa como este. Eso si, está muy chula.





Entonces este parece que puede servir.





http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm

Sustituiré el IRF830 por el TIP31. Espero qu eno tenga incoveniente. Estaba haciendo pruebas con el Proteus simulado sólo el TIP31 con el LM3914 para regular la velocidad que se muestre, por ahora prefiero el sencillo.

Una cosa a tener en cuenta una cosa. El ventilador de la PS3 tiene que funcionar siempre a 5Vcomo mínimo porque sino se recalienta. Debe ser regulado desde 5Vdc hasta los 12Vdc. Ahí está la cuestión. No de 0Vdc a 12 Vdc. 

¿Cómo hacerlo?

Me toca hacer pruebas.


*Edito:*
Me di cuenta que debo usar un diodo qu eaguate más de 1.60A o simplemente los 3A que aguanta el TIP31. El 1N4007 aguanta 1000V/1A. No me sirve.

¿Conocen alguno muy conocido y fácil de buscar?


----------



## ZUNDACK (Feb 12, 2012)

The Master dijo:
			
		

> un cooler de pc consume 100mA mas o menos,el tuyo decis que consume 1600mA,aparte de hacer ruido debe estar roto......



Hola amigo, si vas a dejar el ventilador a tope pues déjalo a tope sin resistencias, recuerda que el ps3 auto regula el ventilador según el calor que detecte, !!no pongas en serie resistencias!!pues limitas el consumo en el ventilador pues es una turbina que hace mucho ruido y es normal que gaste hasta 2.6 A a 12 v, no te recomiendo que regules el ventilador con un potencio metro, pues como e dicho puede que tengas el ventilador a una velocidad muy baja en la que no te moleste el ruido mientras tu play 3 por dentro se esta friendo como un huevo por el calor y se hecha a perder, así que déjalos a tope o deja que el solo los regule.

Saludos !!!


----------



## Meta (Feb 12, 2012)

Buenas:

No hay que dejarlo a tope, es para mi colega. Hay qu edejarlo de 5V a 12V regulable. Cuando haga mucho calor en temperatura ambiente, le afecta demasiado el calor la PS3, lo tengo comprobado.

Hay que diseñarlo bien.


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 12, 2012)

ZUNDACK dijo:


> Hola amigo, si vas a dejar el ventilador a tope pues déjalo a tope sin resistencias, recuerda que el ps3 auto regula el ventilador según el calor que detecte, !!no pongas en serie resistencias!!pues limitas el consumo en el ventilador pues es una turbina que hace mucho ruido y es normal que gaste hasta 2.6 A a 12 v, no te recomiendo que regules el ventilador con un potencio metro, pues como e dicho puede que tengas el ventilador a una velocidad muy baja en la que no te moleste el ruido mientras tu play 3 por dentro se esta friendo como un huevo por el calor y se hecha a perder, así que déjalos a tope o deja que el solo los regule.
> 
> Saludos !!!



gracias por la aclaracion,no sabia que ponian turbinas que consumen tanta corriente para sacar el aire caliente,la ultima vez que vi algo parecido fue en un amplificador de 400W reales o rms que se conectaba a 220V.Tambien me olvide de la turbina que tenia uno de esos en un amplificador lineal con valvulas


----------



## nfontgar (Mar 8, 2012)

hola buenas!! soy nuevo en el foro y totalmente novato en la electronica! aparte que no se nada que no diera en fisica!
bueno el caso es que en otro foro de pc's comente la posibilidad de adaptar un ventilador de la ps3 a la fuente de alimentacion del pc. el ventilador funciona a 12V y 2.2 A.y poder regular sus revoluciones!
otro chico me dibujo un circuito muy simple basado en un potenciometro de 100k, y un transistor NPN,compre el  BDW93C, asi que supuse que este sitio seria mas adecuado para qe me solucionarran las dudas!ya que leo pero no consigo dar con la solucion
esto es mi esquema para idiotas! jeje ya que yo no me acalro mucho con los esquemas,se usaria el cable amarillo que es el que lleva los 12voltios

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/proyecton.png/

el tema es que hice las pruebas con un transformador de 12V y 500mA. y funcionaba,ni mucho menos al tope de revoluciones(no me interesa eso por el ruido que puede llegar a hacer),pero aun asi el potenciometro no me regulaba nada, es decir mantenia la misma velocidad.
y mi pregunta es conecte algo mal? ese esquema es a partir de uno que me hizo esta persona.
puede ser que al llevar tan poco amperaje no lo regule? no quiero conectarlo en la fuente de alimentacion del pc todavia para no hacer cagadas!
muchas gracias por escucharme


----------



## analogico (Mar 8, 2012)

el transformador que estas usando no sirve para la prueba tiene muy pocos *ma*


----------



## nfontgar (Mar 9, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> el transformador que estas usando no sirve para la prueba tiene muy pocos *ma*



buenasss!gracias por contestar! la verdad es que eso fue lo primero que pense! pero acabo de conectarlo a uno de los molex de la fuente  de alimentacion y ahora a 12V gira mucho mas rapido evidentemente(psu vs transformador 500mA), pero sigo sin tener control de la velocidad de giro con el potenciometro. no veo un cambio minimamente notable al girarlo de un extremo a otro? estara roto? es nuevo! los cables no hacen mal contacto o similar.
no se, sigo contando con que el circuito esta bien diseñado! pero no se por que no funciona! alguna otra sugerencia??
salu2 y gracias!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/09032012058.jpg/


----------



## analogico (Mar 9, 2012)

el circuito se ve raro

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXvtvzt.pdf


----------



## marcelorenz (Mar 9, 2012)

esta mal dibujado.


va asi.

el cable rojo del ventilador, al amarillo de la fuente
el cable negro del ventilador al terminal central del transistor
el cable negro de la fuente al terminal de la derecha ( visto de frente ) del transistor
desde el cable amarillo de la fuente entras al pin derecho del potenciometro, viendo desde el frente con las patas hacia abajo.
el pin central de l potenciometro va al pin izquierdo del transistor
el pin izquierdo del potenciometro a el cable negro de la fuente.

yo agregaria una resistencia de 1K entre el pin del medio del potenciometro y el pin de la izquierda del transistor



seria algo asi






otra cosa, si el ventilador consume en serio 2.2 amperes, el transistor te va a durar lo que un pedo en una canasta, se te va a derretir en segundos


----------



## nfontgar (Mar 10, 2012)

marcelorenz dijo:


> esta mal dibujado.
> 
> 
> va asi.
> ...




gracias a los dos por contestar, si el ventilador consume 2,2 amperes! ese es el mayor problema, es mas una turbina que un ventilador!
ya conecte el potenciometro directamente sin transistor..... si empezo a oler a quemado el pote en cosa de 10 segundos o asi.... tendre que comprar otro, funcionar funciona pero ya no me fio! jaajaj
 entonces, deberia cambiar los componentes? ya que tampoco quiero que sea algo que pueda salir ardiendo! como comento arriba!
la verdad es que con el dibujo y la explicacion me quedo clarisimo! gracias. 
si me pueden decir que componentes deberia comprar para que ande sin peligro seria perfecto! o que otras opciones tengo para poder usar ese ventilador en la fuente de la pc!
un saludo y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## analogico (Mar 10, 2012)

el transistor es precisamente para que no se queme el  potenciómetro


el transistor se calentara mucho por lo que deberás colocarle un disipador 



si quieres otras opciones  puedes usar el *LM338  * 
al cual también deberás colocarle  un disipador


----------



## nfontgar (Mar 12, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> el transistor es precisamente para que no se queme el  potenciómetro
> 
> 
> el transistor se calentara mucho por lo que deberás colocarle un disipador
> ...


creo que intentare montar el circuito que me subio el otro compañero, asi que ese disipador nno me serviria, debo buscarle otro al que hay en el circuito dibujado? si soporta hasta 5 amperios segun el data sheet tendre ese problema? el potenciometro que figura es de 500k cierto? 
tambien teniendo en cuenta eso puedo dejar el transistor cerca del flujo de aire y aplicarle pasta termica junto a algun disipador de pc colocado encima para que no recaliente mucho no?
saludos! y siento la ignorancia, a ver si sabiendo esto mañana me acerco a por los componentes
gracias de nuevo,


----------

